# Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany



## streets-finest (May 4, 2009)

That's the latest project from streetec!
- CC 2.0 TSI
- Lorinser 20x9.5 with Pirellis 245/30 R20
- GAS-Airride
- body and bumpers shaved
- Porsche-color 'Nordischgold'
- all interiour in leather and Alcantara
- HiFi/Multimedia, 5 TFTs, ...
- ...


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

i respect the work but not my taste


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (streets-finest)*

crazy amount of work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
interior is not truly my tastes but the attention to the detail is great


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (psi glx)*

respect to the work, but I think it's ugly. In a different color and we have something, but I can still say I'm the first?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (passat_98)*

a little bit of pre-cum just stained my underpants


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (passat_98)*

only thing i don't like is the hole where the rear center armrest is. with all that work they should have reshaped that piece better.


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

WOW, alot of work not my style but its nice


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (f_399)*

that interior is WILD! mad respect for the amount of work put into it...some things are just to crazy for me though


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

LOVE IT!!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (streets-finest)*

I love it, but the stock center console would have looked so much better.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (mikegilbert)*

Thats so nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (streets-finest)*

I dont know what to say, besides I am so damn jelous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (JDIEM)*

awesome work, some things i dont like, some things i do. one thing i like alot is the shaved rear bumper, im not a big fan of the factory license plate opening on the CC's
I also like the diamond stitching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_a little bit of pre-cum just stained my underpants


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

dope


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mbg_euros)*

Damn.








I don't like black wheels and the interior is a little overkill for my tastes, but other than that there isn't much to nit-pick!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## black_hoodiez (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (streets-finest)*

likes the outside
not feelin interior color to much


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_a little bit of pre-cum just stained my underpants


hahaha I just seen this.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_respect to the work, but I think it's ugly. In a different color and we have something, but I can still say I'm the first?


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (streets-finest)*

just saw this pic


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_just saw this pic


like those wheels much better http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif car is friggen pimp


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (a2lowvw)*

insane!







I'm loving it....


----------



## dubverein789 (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (gunch)*

Thats ill


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (dubverein789)*

LOVE iT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## autobahner444 (Nov 23, 2008)

*Re: Extreme bagged CC from Streetec/Germany (FastAndFurious)*

Vomit-inducing interior & merely nauseating exterior. Couldn't they have found a Chrysler 300 to do this do?


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

What a way to ruin a car, they coulda just done the tires and it would have been fine.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Sparda29)*

thats that ride or die type shiz


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Yikes*

Yep! In any form i do not like the CC (or any of the bloated jelly beans vw has churned out in the last decade )


----------



## ChrisArmoun (Apr 8, 2009)

Too much for my taste, but it's definitely original and that's always good for points in my book


----------



## xomgtix (Oct 27, 2003)

where can i get a badgeless grille?


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Such a tough crowd... I for one think that it looks fantastic and serves it's purpose well, as evidenced by this thread. Love it or hate it. The work done is top notch and it will certainly grab attention.
Well done.


----------



## mrgreek2002 (Sep 30, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Ducky 2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ducky 2.0T* »_Such a tough crowd... I for one think that it looks fantastic and serves it's purpose well, as evidenced by this thread. Love it or hate it. The work done is top notch and it will certainly grab attention.
Well done. 

x2
i am sure it is not a daily driver ,but as a form of advertising for a company that build it serves great purpose http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Rat4Life)*

some major work on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1LIFEtoDuB (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (durteeclean)*


----------



## mk2vrdrvr (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i respect the work but not my taste


----------



## BlackCC (Apr 26, 2009)

neeeeeds some suicide doors, or vertical kit
damnnnnnnnnn thats intense


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (BlackCC)*

A bit too much, but he's pushing the envelope...


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (f_399)*


_Quote, originally posted by *f_399* »_i respect the work but not my taste


----------

